# Older dog suddenly won't go outside to pee



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey everyone, I need some advice. 

Shanika, the 12 year old Siberian Husky we rescued at the end of October last year, has suddenly decided that she is not going outside to pee anymore. 

On Sunday January 23rd, the dogs were each given a rawhide chew treat to enjoy (it was my son's birthday and he picked them out for them as a special treat). Unbeknownst to us, Timber didn't finish his and snuck it out to the backyard. No treats are allowed in the backyard due to the fact that Timber always hides a portion of his and if one of the other dogs gets near it, he attacks them. He has left puncture wounds on both Flash and Colt due to this in the past, so it is a hard and fast rule here. Yet somehow he must have had the small piece in his mouth when he ran out and hid it. Apparently Shanika went near it and he attacked her. Unlike Flash and Colt, Shanika fought back and ended up with a puncture wound under one eye and one on her throat. She is fine except now she will no longer play with Timber and growls at him if he comes near her.

I had to walk Flash into the yard where she sniffed out his hidden treat to find it. I knew something had to be out there due to the attack. Now Timber acts weird, following Shanika around and peeing right on top of any spot she pees on. He keeps his distance from her but she has decided she is not going to even go out anymore, even if he isn't out there. We literally have to drag or carry her outside and she will try to pee in the house before we get out there. 

When we go for walks, she happily walks right beside Timber with her silly smile on her face and dancing and prancing as usual. When we are eating, she sits right beside him eyeballing everything we are eating. However if she is lying on her bed and he walks by, she growls at him and I can't get her to chase him and play in the backyard like she used to. We have to actually put a leash on her to drag her out because if we try to push her or anything, she snaps at us. Otherwise she is loving and cuddles like always. Once outside, she doesn't leave the porch unless escorted off. Even then, she often won't do anything until she gets back in the house, and then she pees on one of the rugs or the living room carpet. 

I believe that is all the info I can give. This all started the week before we brought Cinnamon home, so I don't think the puppy has anything to do with it. I was thinking she would get over her altercation with Timber and get back to normal but it doesn't appear that she will. 

Any help?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

So this morning she runs to the backdoor and jumps on it to go out. Something she has also never done but definitely prefered to peeing in the house!

Another thing I was wondering...I've never owned an intact female (or male for that matter). Shanika hasn't been spayed and we got her the end of October. Could she be in heat and this has something to do with it? I noticed Timber, Colt, AND Flash following her all around the yard last night. I don't know if I will be able to tell especially with her being older. Poor girl was chained out near the woods alone from last spring to fall, it's a wonder she didn't go into heat and get pregnant by a stray!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

It could very well be that she's having some sort of heat. At that age, it might not be a "full blow" thing, but her hormones might be a little out of wack and it could be triggering the other dogs to be on high emotion, too. I know the weather is probably not great right now, but taking her out on a leash is probably your best bet...can you bring her out a different door or have her use the front for a little bit?

Honestly, though, I would bring her to a vet and have them do a quick check to see if she is indeed experiencing some sort of heat, or if there's some other health concern that might be causing the behavior or causing the others to behave differently with her. Sometimes behavior changes can be the first clue to something really bad.


----------

